# D&D 5th Edition Basic Rules



## Morrus (Aug 26, 2014)

*D&D 5th Edition Basic Rules*

Product information... View for more details


----------



## grafikchaos (Nov 12, 2014)

*5 out of 5 rating for D&D 5th Edition Basic Rules*

You get close to the full game with this rule set. Yes, you only have the four iconic classes and races, and a much smaller selection of spells. However, you can actually play D&D for free with this. If you're new to D&D or role playing games in general, you have nothing to lose by downloading these from the Wizard's of the Coast website and start playing. Don't wait. Just go do it already.


----------



## Waller (Nov 13, 2014)

*5 out of 5 rating for D&D 5th Edition Basic Rules*

All the basic rules, including four classes and races up to 20th level, for free. And continually updated with more content. What's not to like?


----------



## Weird Dave (Nov 14, 2014)

*5 out of 5 rating for D&D 5th Edition Basic Rules*

It's free. It covers the basics of Dungeons & Dragons, enough to get a group of people playing and understanding the rules with the least amount of effort. It is, simply put, a gateway drug to the full books, which simply add MORE variety without getting lost in the fun. Get it and you'll be on your way to slaying orcs and mind flayers in no time. Well, maybe not mind flayers. Not just yet at least.


----------



## Alphastream (Nov 14, 2014)

*5 out of 5 rating for D&D 5th Edition Basic Rules*

Overall, this is a free product that provides excellent content to anyone that wants to play D&D. This is fantastic for the growth of our hobby.But, the file could be reshaped to be less like a PH without images and more like an intro for new players. On Twitter it has been said by WotC that they intend to do that over time. If they can do that it will be an incredible offering.


----------



## ardisian (Nov 16, 2014)

*5 out of 5 rating for D&D 5th Edition Basic Rules*

I am amazed that they are giving away so much material.  They really do want to get people to game again.


----------



## Mistwell (Nov 16, 2014)

*5 out of 5 rating for D&D 5th Edition Basic Rules*

Everything you need to play an excellent rules-lite D&D, and it's free! It's a return to OD&D, or Basic/Expert edition D&D if you prefer.  Focus more on your imagination, and less on burdensome rules!


----------



## synthapse (Nov 16, 2014)

*5 out of 5 rating for D&D 5th Edition Basic Rules*

Perfect price, best D&D rules.


----------



## baradtgnome (Nov 17, 2014)

*5 out of 5 rating for D&D 5th Edition Basic Rules*

The core rules are well thought out, and thoroughly tested.  They do appear to have cherry picked from previous editions.  Early edition feel with learnings from decades of play.  Find out is you want this to be your game system for free.  We find it fast and easy to play.


----------



## Emirikol (Nov 17, 2014)

*5 out of 5 rating for D&D 5th Edition Basic Rules*

Having well playtested rules is a great idea.


----------



## was (Nov 17, 2014)

*4 out of 5 rating for D&D 5th Edition Basic Rules*

Good opening offer.  Provides more than enough information for players to create unique characters and to run an introductory adventure.


----------



## Connorsrpg (Nov 17, 2014)

*5 out of 5 rating for D&D 5th Edition Basic Rules*

I used to bat on about how cool it was to be able to buy the whole rules to the Savage Worlds game for $20 (Australian). Well, here is a complete game for free. And a dam good game at that. I love this chasis upon which you can easily build. Best thing about 5E to me so far is how easy it is to adapt and write for.This free set of rules allowed my to get a roleplaying group up and running at the school where I work. We have 8 characters (many shared b/w 2 players) and they were all created with the Basic Rules only. Even without the Archetypes, there is enough in here to make the fighters different from one another.Obviously, I prefer the options of the PHB, but this was a great introduction...and FREE!


----------



## gnarm gimblegear (Nov 17, 2014)

*5 out of 5 rating for D&D 5th Edition Basic Rules*

Buy the Starter Set ($12 on Amazon) as a gift for any gamer that could possibly be interested in tabletop RPGs. Include a printout of the free Basic D&D player and DM PDFs and you've likely set them down a path of a lifetime of gaming.


----------



## Mica Fetz (Nov 17, 2014)

*5 out of 5 rating for D&D 5th Edition Basic Rules*

WotC hasn't said much about an OGL or GSL yet.  However, the basic version of the game, the skeleton of it, if you will, is free for download at the WotC website.  The system plays like other d20 games, streamlined, somewhat, a few new mechanics alter the feel of the game (Backgrounds and Advantage/Disadvantage for example).  Overall, it's a great game system and I'm really enjoying my time behind the screen.  Highly customizable and easily Hacked.  Enjoy!!


----------



## bragarfull (Nov 17, 2014)

*5 out of 5 rating for D&D 5th Edition Basic Rules*

Perfect for those who are limited on their budget and cannot afford the actual 3 core books. They can still play the "basic" of the new version and hombrew away.


----------



## TrippyHippy (Nov 18, 2014)

*4 out of 5 rating for D&D 5th Edition Basic Rules*

Boiled down to the essence of a ‘4x4’ list of Races and Classes and an abbreviated list of Monsters, but this is fully playable game. The rules are my favourite version of D&D (in conjunction with the Core books), so I have little to say that’s negative. I understand that giving it away means no art, however, but an actual cover would have been nice…


----------



## Kaychsea (Nov 18, 2014)

*5 out of 5 rating for D&D 5th Edition Basic Rules*

The bulk of the rules of the game, it's free and updates as new material comes out.


----------



## guachi (Nov 18, 2014)

*5 out of 5 rating for D&D 5th Edition Basic Rules*

It's free. What's not to like?


----------



## GMforPowergamers (Nov 19, 2014)

*3 out of 5 rating for D&D 5th Edition Basic Rules*

The game is pretty good, I feel missing out on the warlord and being a bit overdone for spell casters is a big step back though.


----------



## Morrus (Nov 30, 2014)

*4 out of 5 rating for D&D 5th Edition Basic Rules*

There's not much to say about the D&D Basic Rules.  A complete game, for free.  You get four classes and four races going from levels 1-10, and the rules of the game. If you're not sure whether D&D 5E is for you, this is the way to find out.  It's no substitute for the complete PHB/MM/DMG core set, and doesn't fill the role that the Starter Set does, so I'm not actually completely sure what its purpose it -- but I'm not complaining.  When somebody gives me something for free, I don't demand to know why! It's free.  Go download it now.


----------



## Abstruse (Dec 5, 2014)

*4 out of 5 rating for D&D 5th Edition Basic Rules*

All in all, I think the rules show the flexibility and level of customization to come, and are playable as stands. So long as you pick up the STARTER SET (available in select game stores now or from mass market outlets on July 15), you’re good to go and honestly don’t need anything else to play unless you want additional options. Releasing this amount of rules for free is the best move for the DUNGEONS & DRAGONS line. The barrier to entry is low, no matter how you cut it. If someone’s curious about the game, they can get enough rules to play totally for free. The rules are simple and easy to learn, even for complex classes like spellcasters. If you’re curious about the game or want to try it out again after an extended absence, all you have to do is download and get started.


----------



## Giltonio_Santos (Dec 5, 2014)

*5 out of 5 rating for D&D 5th Edition Basic Rules*

The are two ways to look at the basic rules WotC released for free on their website: either you see them as a complete basic game that WotC is giving away for free, or you see them as an incomplete version of 5E. My own choice is to see the Basic Rules as something very similar to the basic D&D I learned to love back in the 90's, and the fact that they're giving this solid D&D game for free makes it even more awesome. We're using the complete 5E to play, but if you're interested in trying the rules without making a strong investment, I cannot recommend this version enough.


----------



## Cernor (Dec 6, 2014)

*4 out of 5 rating for D&D 5th Edition Basic Rules*

It's a given that something given for free won't be as good as something you have to pay for, but the basic rules are an excellent starting point for jumping into the 5th edition of D&D. You can play a full game without ever touching the Player's Handbook, making it a good way to try out the edition before deciding whether or not to buy the core books.


----------



## Yaztromo (Dec 10, 2014)

*3 out of 5 rating for D&D 5th Edition Basic Rules*

Sara' che sono cresciuto con BECMI, sara' che crescendo ho chiesto ai giochi di essere sempre piu' veloci da preparare e da giocare, lasciandomi il divertimento e qualche spazio alla fantasia, senza annoiarmi con regolamenti tediosissimi e tabelle, ma tutta la produzione di AD&D e delle versioni successive di D&D (incluso Pathfinder) mi hanno spinto con sempre maggior convinzione ad affidarmi ad altri regolamenti, se volevo divertirmi senza per forza perdere un monte di orre per preparare le partite, lanciare un milione di dadi (robe da tunnel carpale fulminante), fare un sacco di calcoli, consultare un sacco di tabelle.... e avere contestazioni continue sull'interpretazione di questa o quella regola.Beh, devo dire che questa versione del regolamento e' un (mezzo) passo indietro in quella che (per me) e' la giusta direzione e l'idea di introdurre basic rules e' quello che ci voleva, ma c'e' ancora parecchia strada da fare prima di tornare a qualcosa di ragionevolmente semplice e rapido da giocare...


----------



## jadrax (Dec 20, 2014)

*5 out of 5 rating for D&D 5th Edition Basic Rules*

Ok, it lacks a lot of options, but for the first time ever you can legally sit down and play D&D, from level 1 to 20, with only your printing costs to cover. On top of that, its a really good edition of D&D to boot.


----------



## chibi graz'zt (Jan 21, 2015)

*5 out of 5 rating for D&D 5th Edition Basic Rules*

And free is a good thing. You can download these rules, which I can then reference on my laptop or iPad at the game table or whereever I go. Easy layout to read, bookmarked with each setion laid out well and free of illustrations to make it easy to navigate. A DM basic rules is also available and both are periodically updated so my Basic Rules are always the latest rules reference.


----------



## EthanSental (Feb 3, 2015)

*5 out of 5 rating for D&D 5th Edition Basic Rules*

Give them a shot, you won't be disappointed!


----------



## alfarobl (Feb 19, 2015)

*5 out of 5 rating for D&D 5th Edition Basic Rules*

If you like D&D this is perfect free way to play 5e, comes with all the important mechanics. If you have the Starter Set this gives you character creation for it and if you feel like you like this system you have the Players Handbook to expand.


----------



## Lucas Yew (Mar 4, 2015)

*5 out of 5 rating for D&D 5th Edition Basic Rules*

All in all, just put this in your tablet computer or whatever and enjoy. You'll love this. ...if only we had a OGL or something similar for at least this so we could tinker away without hinders...


----------



## delericho (Apr 17, 2015)

*5 out of 5 rating for D&D 5th Edition Basic Rules*

I really like the way this new version of D&D plays, and to have about a third of the core rules available for free download is excellent. I highly recommend you at least give it a try - what do you have to lose? Be warned, though: the Basic rules may turn out to have a $150 price tag, as you realise you need the 'real thing'.


----------



## SamWolfeIVI (Jun 23, 2015)

*5 out of 5 rating for D&D 5th Edition Basic Rules*

I believe that this was a great move in the right direction just by reading it alone.


----------



## oknazevad (Jul 4, 2015)

*5 out of 5 rating for D&D 5th Edition Basic Rules*

WotC has done something brilliant with this free PDF release: they've literally made the bar for entry to D&D as low as possible. The outright cost for the game is the cost of an Internet connection. The only thing missing is a set of dice. And considering that anyone playing needs others to play with (as table top games are inherently a group experience), chances are someone else in the group already has a set a new player can borrow. As for the system itself, well, it's just the right balance of robust and streamlined. Easy to pick up, but with enough depth to cater to a multitude of play styles. It doesn't really tread new ground in the world of TTRPGs, but it doesn't need to. D&D as a whole began the hobby as we know it, and the 5e system just needed to be a version that captured the essence of the game as it has developed over the four decades it's been around. It does. As someone who has played every version of the game, this feels like D&D, while not getting bogged down in excess minutia that more often act as barriers to entry for new players than really enhance the play experience. This, combined with the literally zero cost of these rules, have made the game the most accessible it has been in decades, maybe ever. WotC got it right!


----------



## TheSwartz (Jul 12, 2015)

*5 out of 5 rating for D&D 5th Edition Basic Rules*

I really don't know if there is more to say. It's free, it's easy to get online, WotC is keeping it up to date, and it has all the basic stuff you need for a complete and compelling game. It is 5e at it's core, which is awesome. There is really no reason that one could not run full on campaigns with nothing but this and have a really good time. This is 5 stars through and through.


----------



## Onslaught (Dec 12, 2015)

*5 out of 5 rating for D&D 5th Edition Basic Rules*

I loved D&D 3.0, then 3.5... but when 4E came out I basically stopped playing. D&D 5E is a return to form (of sorts...): the best parts of 3E streamlined with the good ideas that influenced 4E.The game just runs great, Bounded Accuracy makes every class capable of shining during the game, and the Basic Rules give you just enought so you want to buy the real deal.


----------



## Bassett5876 (Feb 24, 2016)

*5 out of 5 rating for D&D 5th Edition Basic Rules*

I have played all editions. This edition is hands down the best combining elements from almost all edition with a few new concepts. if you liked 1st edition through 3.5 then this edition will probably hook you!!!!


----------



## Onslaught (Jan 29, 2017)

*5 out of 5 rating for D&D 5th Edition Basic Rules*

Well, WotC promissed and edition to bind them all... and here we are.

Bounded accuracy works wonders to make things more balanced, while classes fell special and unique again and DM got change of the game back!


----------



## BoneMan (Nov 16, 2017)

*1 out of 5 rating for D&D 5th Edition Basic Rules*

I really hate the advantage/disadvantage mechanic. D&D was always a games where you had to use your brain. Now it's not. I guess for the generation of "All Children Left Behind" maybe that is what's needed.


----------



## pogre (Jan 5, 2018)

*5 out of 5 rating for D&D 5th Edition Basic Rules*

Quick start rules with enough substance to be fun and perhaps the best starting adventure of all time.


----------



## scourge (Jun 14, 2019)

*5 out of 5 rating for D&D 5th Edition Basic Rules*

I loved the Basic rules before, but the addition of illustrations really puts it over the top.  I've printed off several copies and many of my players use the Basic rules alone.  Just an excellent resource, and I much appreciate WotC providing them for free.


----------

